# How does a CC differ from a BOB?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think you were reading about the European method of showing/judging/awards.

An AKC champion is a dog who has gotten 15 points or more, with at least 2 majors- majors are 3 -5 point wins. You don't have to get BOB to win the points, just WD or WB.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

From the KC of India 
Rules - Kennel Club of India 
VII. Challenge Certificates: 1) Challenge Certificates may be awarded only to those breeds that are declared eligible for Challenge Certificates under the Kennel Club of India Rules and Regulations.

2) Challenge Certificates will be awarded only at such shows as the Committee may be authorise, under the following conditions.

a) Applications for the right to offer Challenge Certificates, must be forwarded to the committee by Show Secretaries, atleast two months before the dates proposed for the show.

b) At Championship Shows seperate Open Classes for each sex in each breed represented shall be provided.

3) At Championship Shows, Breed Class Judges approved by the Committee of The Kennel Club of India are empowered to award Challenge Certificates to:

a) The Winner in Open Breed Classes, provided that the Judge considers such winner entitled to a Challenge Certificate on the grounds of conspicuous merit.

b) It shall be within the power of the judge to call in the winner of the subordinate classes, viz. B.I, Intermediate, Junior, Puppy, etc., (if such winners be not entered in the Open Class) in competition with the winner in the Open Class. If in the Judge’s opinion a winner in the subordinate class or classes, is a better dog and of such conspicuous merit as to be entitled to the award, he may award such exhibit a Challenge Certificate, not withstanding the fact that the exhibit is not entered in the Open Class.

c) No more than two Challenge Certificates may be awarded in any one Breed or Variety of a Breed, and never more than one for each sex in a breed or variety, at any one show. Challenge Certificates and Reserve Challenge Certificates shall be written in black ink only.

d) No dog beaten in its Breed class by another of the same sex shall be awarded a Challenge Certificate.

4. If in the opinion of the judge, the winning dog in a breed class is not of sufficient merit to entitle such dog to be styled champion in the breed, such shall not be awarded a Challenge Certificate.

5. The award of Challenge Certificates, if any, shall be announced at the conclusion of the judging of the Breed classes of each breed, and no award of a Challenge Certificate shall be made thereafter.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Also... 
XI. Championship Title: 1. The title of Champion shall be attached to a Dog awarded three Challenge Certificates under three different judges, at shows held under the Kennel Club of India Regulations or awarded one Challenge Certificate and four Reserve Challenge Certificates or two Challenge Certificates and two Reserve Challenge Certificates under different judges.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Also...
XIII. Classification of Prizes: The following are the definitions of Classes:

Ring Stewards: Two Ring Stewards must be appointed at every championship Show. One to attend in the Ring and the other to assist exhibitors, where necessary with information and advice. Such Ring steward shall be licenced by the Kennel Club of India. No person shall serve as Ring Stewards unless has acted as Waiting Ring Stewards at three All Breed Shows.

1) The following Classifications must not be used as the name, or part of the name, in connection with any classes other than as defined below, except that Variety Classes may be designate Any variety Open, Any Variety Limit & C.

Open Class: When confined to a Breed, or to a Variety of a Breed classified as such by the Kennel Club of India, is one in which all dogs of that breed or variety may compete.

B.I. Class: A Bred in India Class is a class in which only dogs bred and begotten in India shall be eligible. Dogs begotten abroad, and born in India, or on the voyage out, are ‘Imported Dogs’ Under Regulations for Registrations.

Intermediate Class: is one in which dogs that are 19 months of age and not exceeding 36 months on the first day of the show be entered.

Junior Class: is one in which dogs that are 13 months of age and not exceeding 18 months on the first day of the show to be entered.

Puppy Class: is one in which dogs that are 8 months and not exceeding twelve months on the first day of the show to be entered;

Minor Puppy Class: is one in which dogs that are 4 months of age and not exceeding 6 months on the first day of the show.

_Champion Class: All champions were eligible to enter only in the Champion Class. The CC winning dog and bitch shall be chosen in the normal method amongst the remaining classes. The dogs entered in Champion Class irrespective of class shall enter the ring along with the CC winning dog and bitch. The BOB and BOS is now chosen amongst the dogs entered in the champion class along with the CC winning dog and bitch. Dogs winning the BOB and BOS shall compete for the Best in Show lineup._

Variety Class: is one in which dogs of more than one breed or variety are entered for competition. No dog shall be eligible to compete in a variety class unless it is entered and competes in its breed class or classes, but an exhibitor wishing to enter and exhibit in “Any Variety Champion” or “Any Variety Veteran” Classes need not necessarily enter the exhibit in its breed class.

A Field Trial Class: is one confined to dogs that have won a prize or certificate of merit in actual competition at a recognised Field Trial.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

So, it sound a little like the USA in that all the dogs that are not Champions compete against each other within their gender. The best dog and the best bitch from these non-champions is awarded the CC (if it is offered). The CC winners would then join the Champions in the final class that then determines the BOB which could or could not be the CC winner. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Thank you LJack you were super helpful!! Now it all sounds a little more familiar to me  thank you so much!!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

It is quite complicated judging in India but interesting The rules are a mixture of FCI and UK rules. The stewards are very good and there are some excellent handlers there. Annef


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK now I want to know if they have retriever field trials in India and what those consist of -- fascinating!!!!!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry, but I don't know about any of those


----------

